# Fritz! Card fax



## thomson (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
habe mir eine Fritz! Card PCI eingebaut! Über diese möchte ich nur faxen!
Das funktioniert mittlerweile auch, nur ist dann eben meine andere Leitung belegt!

Kann unter Einstellungen zwar den 2.Kanal abschalten, dann geht das Fax aber nicht mehr!
Es müssen komischerweise beide Kanäle beim Fritz!fax aktiviert sein!

Was mach ich falsch?


----------

